# Campsite(s) near harwich port & hook of holland



## 90073 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all,
Can any one suggest a good site near Harwich for a night?
Also after suggestions for the other side in Holland. 

thanks for your time

Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rob,

It's usually acceptable to park at the docks overnight at hook, you'll see others there doing the same, if you dont like doing this, there's a couple of sites in the caravan club book close by. Send me a pm if you want the details. Can't help with Harwich, always in too much of a rush to get to 'the other side'.

pete


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

CC club at Colchester, and Delftse Hout at the other side. both handy for the towns for a meal and drink -  
Alternatively - 'wild' ish at ports - at least it was possible last time w used that crossing but it was several years ago.

8)


----------

